# Books on animation pneumatics?



## Revenant

I'd like to get an affordable book on pneumatics... something specific to the haunt/amusement park industry would be best, but I guess you cant go wrong with basics. I'd just like to start playing with some pneumatics but I don't know a lot about the specific devices (solenoids, actuators, etc) and I'd like something that goes in-depth and not just a one-page intro primer like there's so many of online. On the other hand, a lot of those books are written for engineers which would be way over my head and beyond my purposes. I'm wanting to work with actual pneumatics equipment, not hacked stuff. Any recommendations on the best books out there?


----------



## trexmgd

Well, this isn't a book, but it's a very good text on pneumatics that starts from scratch and goes on to a full build. Part numbers and resources are given along the way.

Link :http://www.phantasmechanics.com/air/


----------



## Severin

There is the DC Prop Builders Handbook. I know that Frighteners Entertainment has them. Not sure if this is detailed enough for you though.

http://www.thefrighteners.com/Prop%20Builders%20info%20Resource.htm

Frightprops also has some good info about what each part does- Single vs double acting cylinders. Why bore size matters- 3way or 4 way valves etc.
http://www.frightprops.com/frightprops/props/category.asp?ID=A

As trexmgd linked, phantasmechanics has a great start to finish tutorial with real pneumatic parts. My only complaint is the grainger parts referenced tend to be expensive.

Seriously, I didn't even know about air driven props until I came here last year. This year I decided to do my own and everyone is right. It only looks scary. Really easy once you get going.


----------



## dionicia

I found a number of books on Amazon that might be helpful. Some of the ones I found include: 

Animatronics: A Designer's Resource Guide
Haunted House Halloween Handbook
Halloween Propmaker's Handbook
Animatronics: Guide to Holiday Displays

I hope this helps.


----------



## gadget-evilusions

This is a very good book that provides alot of good information on pneumatics, motors, electronics, and mechanical design of your props.

Amazon.com: Animatronics: Guide to Holiday Displays (9780790612195): Edwin Wise: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51DBB08YETL


----------



## SpectreTTM

I have a lot of the above reference material.

I found DVD to be very good.

http://www.scaryguys.com/dvdpneumatics.html


----------



## Revenant

gadget-evilusions said:


> This is a very good book that provides alot of good information on pneumatics, motors, electronics, and mechanical design of your props.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Animatronics-...8740130?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1190031610&sr=8-1


Aha! I think that's the book my boss (well, Dan at CV!) was talking about before I left Friday. He couldn't remember the name, but said it gave a good complete picture with lots of examples but it was written on a level that a beginner could understand. I'll have to email him and ask if that's the one. Thanks Brian!


----------



## Revenant

SpectreTTM said:


> I have a lot of the above reference material.
> 
> I found DVD to be very good.
> 
> http://www.scaryguys.com/dvdpneumatics.html


And thank you Spectre! I was going to ask about that video. The only other vid I know of is by Steve Biggs at SFX Supply, and it's a little pricier (and shorter). This one sounds good. Books are nice but I'm a visual person and really like to _see_ someone doing it to cement it in my head. Now that I have a thumbs-up from someone who's seen it I think I'll put it on my list.


----------



## SpectreTTM

Revenant said:


> And thank you Spectre! I was going to ask about that video. The only other vid I know of is by Steve Biggs at SFX Supply, and it's a little pricier (and shorter). This one sounds good. Books are nice but I'm a visual person and really like to _see_ someone doing it to cement it in my head. Now that I have a thumbs-up from someone who's seen it I think I'll put it on my list.


I have both. I wasn't all that Jazzed with the Steve Biggs one. 
I really liked the Scary guys one.

Ditto on the Visual. Then you will really like that DVD


----------



## SpectreTTM

FYI

This is by far the best Video for Animatronics.

http://www.e-clec-tech.com/meforspmapan.html

The author was suppose to make more but he stopped at the 1st one.
I tried to track him down one day to contact about making more him but was unsuccessful.

Worth every penny and more.


----------



## Revenant

Got that one! 

I actually talked to Steve Biggs on the phone once about that... since there were teasers for the second one on the first vid... and Biggs told me the same thing. There was supposed to be a second one, and it never came through... and when he asked Kalman about it the guy got downright testy. So who knows. But it's one of my fave how-to vids.


----------



## Gothyc Designs

I have that video, i agree it it is very well planned and good info. I bought mine about 10 yrs. ago I think. I was able to contact him from the phone number that was on the cassette. Mostly talked to his wife. Doing puppetry and animatronics is just a hobby. He's like a engine mechaninc or something that travels a lot for his work. That why he hasn't made another one. His wife said he had a part 2 half filmed, but as mentioned stopped due to his working more. She couldn't tell me when he would be getting back into it. But i see it is now $39.99, I bought mine when it was $20.00 with free shipping.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Scary Guys video - best basic on hardware.
DC Prop- Best builds.
Terror syndicate, best for sprinkler/door parts
Order SPfX from e-clec-tech on Nov. 7th, paid , will not return emails and never got video.
Animatronics: Guide to Holiday Displays- Probably a good book but all the math threw me. More of a visual learner.
Best thing to do...order a kit with instructions from Monster Guts and just do it!


----------



## gadget-evilusions

I will be doing a pneumatics 101 class at the midwest haunters convention this year again. I will also be there all weekend at my booths and will teach anyone anything they want to know about pneumatics. If you can't make it I will work with anyone over the phone, or email to teach them all that I can.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Monster Guts, yeah that's the ticket!
Or if you want the DC Prop Builder books, I have them both 1 and 2 on the site.


----------



## ruafraid

Revenant said:


> I'd like to get an affordable book on pneumatics... something specific to the haunt/amusement park industry would be best


I have a few of the books mentioned in this thread. DC Props,Terror syndicate, Animatronics: Guide to Holiday Displays. I know over the last 2 years a lot of posts have been made and links for information on this subject. I was in the same spot a few years back. I bought a kit from Fright Props and it had the valve and cylinder no flow control and after some trial and error it came to life. I have never found a book that lays it out like you have requested. I am not sure one exists yet. But I can answer questions and help you out. Tell me what you have purchased so far ? Do you have a pneumatic supplier in your town ? Check your yellow pages I have 2 in my town and its small. Very helpful guys once they understood I was a noob at it and had no idea what I was doing to trying to do. I have bought some parts from the local supplier and some from E-Bay. What helps most is knowing what you want to build and go from there.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I might have a file I downloaded some time ago about Pneumatics Basics.

I'll do some searching and if I find it I'll post it.


----------



## The_Caretaker

Here is a good tutorial on haunting with air: http://www.phantasmechanics.com/air/index.html


----------



## Revenant

I bought the Animatronics:blahblahblah book a few months ago and really like it. I noticed a lot of people don't like the math; the way I read it you can go ahead and just do it visually but the math allows you to upscale/downscale/alter designs from existing ones in one shot without a lot of trial and error adjustments and false starts. And the old "measure twice, cut once" approach goes nicely in hand with having a formula to check your measurements and make sure you're within limits.


----------

